# A Few Inflight Pictures



## Gypo Logger (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's some pics of a female Ruby Throated Hummingbird.
John


----------



## rbtree (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice, John!! what shutter speed are you're using, 1/2000 or 1/4000 second?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 17, 2007)

rbtree said:


> Nice, John!! what shutter speed are you're using, 1/2000 or 1/4000 second?



Hi Roger, I was actually using 100 with 1/4 power synchronized flash. The wings can only be stopped with a flash.
John


----------



## tawilson (Jun 17, 2007)

Pretty awesome pics, John.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2007)

I enjoy birds!! What camera are you using? I helped a grouse hen and her chicks today, she was hit and stunned by a car, got her off the road and held her for a bit till she recovered and she flew off on her own, the chicks weren't too far off. Beats road kill.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 18, 2007)

Bob, I was using a D200 with a 50mm 1.8 Nikon lens about 24" from the subject.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/sunlover3/Special pictures/Trees/misc/Hummingbirds/HB31.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v639/sunlover3/Special pictures/Trees/misc/Hummingbirds/HB30.jpg


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jun 20, 2007)

This a pic of one i got at my camp


----------



## Trigger-Time (Jun 20, 2007)

Took picture last year.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 22, 2007)

Pretty cool pics, folks.


----------



## Locoweed (Jun 22, 2007)

This is about 6 years ago when I got a Olympus 2.1 megapixel camera.


----------



## sperho (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a few of my inflight pics that I took at a class that I had an opportunity to take last year.

The only card trick that I know.






My name tag bites the bullet.


----------

